

Correlation is Evidence of Causation  - barry-cotter
http://kim.oyhus.no/CorrelationAndCausation.html

======
samstokes
Sure. Evidence is weaker than implication.

------
kls
Great so now we can drop all the "I am so smart, I found this quote" comments
that correlation is not causation as if that quote somehow negates your whole
argument. I love that one because I always read it as, I can't win in a
straight up argument, but I don't agree with what you said so let me whip up
my handy magical nullify an argument quote.

